# Teryx Belt Light



## Dan Todd

'09 Teryx .. New belt about three weeks ago. All was well until yesterday I was rolling down road and belt light began blinking and rev limiter kicked in. The speedo also quit working at the same time. I think my speed sensor may have gone out and it is making the ECU believe the wheels are not turning with high RPM, thus the rev limiter. Anyone out there have any ideas as to whether this may be a good or bad diagnosis?


----------



## Bootlegger

You may have to pull the cover and check the switch and may sure its not flipped. Also what kinda belt did you use?

Reguardless something made it go into limp mode...my guess is the switch. You can adjust the belts on them as well.


----------



## Dan Todd

Don't think the switch is flipped because the light will go off and the rev limiter will turn off until I reach about 20 mph. Thats why I am thinking it is the speed sensor, especially since the speedo is not registering any MPH


----------

